
$200 AMD Ryzen 5 3600 OC'd Beats $484 Intel Core I9-9900K in Geekbench SC Test - areejs
https://www.techquila.co.in/amd-ryzen-5-3600-vs-intel-core-i9-9900k/
======
NightlyDev
Overclocked to what degree, using what? And that 9900K score is low. 7100+ is
normal.

[https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/11566275](https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/11566275)

